# Wesley & Keswick Movement:Sinless perfectionism



## Mayflower (Sep 21, 2007)

Iam seaching for quote's from John Wesley and the Keswick movement were sinless perfection is being teached.

Not whole articels please but quote's, because iam in a discussion with someone, who is claiming that the Keswick movement, did not teached that a christian does not or can't reach a kind of holiness were he would not sinned at all anymore.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 21, 2007)

"The Keswick movement had its beginnings in England about 1870, but its roots reached into America. An interest in the higher life had been stimulated in Britain by the Plymouth Brethren, by the evangelistic campaigns of D. L. Moody and Ira D. Sankey, and by the writings of such American teachers as Walter Marshall (The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification), W. E. Boardman (The Higher Christian Life), Robert Pearsall Smith (Holiness Through Faith), and Hannah Whitehall Smith (The Record of a Happy Life)."

See more background here: AN APPRAISAL OF THE KESWICK AND WESLEYAN CONTEMPORARY POSITIONS


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 21, 2007)

Higher Life movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Five Views on Sanctification: An In-Depth Analysis


----------



## turmeric (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't think Walter Marshall should be on that list, he was a puritan and his book was published in 1692, long before the Keswick movement. Walter Marshall


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks brother, but iam actually looking for quote's from the Kewick movement were the perfectisme or sinless is being taught .


----------



## tdowns (Sep 21, 2007)

*Good luck....*

A quote from Nazarene Church, which comes from that movement....no quote from guys though, does give an idea of what maybe he is talking about....

13. We believe that entire sanctification is that act of God, subsequent to regeneration, by which believers are made free from original sin, or depravity, and brought into a state of entire devotement to God, and the holy obedience of love made perfect.

It is wrought by the baptism with the Holy Spirit, and comprehends in one experience the cleansing of the heart from sin and the abiding, indwelling presence of the Holy Spirit, empowering the believer for life and service.

Entire sanctification is provided by the blood of Jesus, is wrought instantaneously by faith, preceded by entire consecration; and to this work and state of grace the Holy Spirit bears witness.

This experience is also known by various terms representing its different phases, such as "Christian perfection," "perfect love," "heart purity," "the baptism with the Holy Spirit," "the fullness of the blessing," and "Christian holiness."

14. We believe that there is a marked distinction between a pure heart and a mature character. The former is obtained in an instant, the result of entire sanctification; the latter is the result of growth in grace.

We believe that the grace of entire sanctification includes the impulse to grow in grace. However, this impulse must be consciously nurtured, and careful attention given to the requisites and processes of spiritual development and improvement in Christlikeness of character and personality. Without such purposeful endeavor one’s witness may be impaired and the grace itself frustrated and ultimately lost.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 21, 2007)

Keswick does not teach sinless perfection, it teaches moment-by-moment perfection which can slip and has to be regained; so it's going to be hard to find quotes on sinless perfection. What they _do_ teach is quietism and mysticism and limited perfection.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 21, 2007)

And what about pentacostelism, are there teachings from the past (or present) which thought sinless perfectionism ?


----------

